# A Momma's Affection



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

I wish I could have captured this shot without all of the wires and beams...I just wanted to share this as I thought it was so cute when momma went over to check on and kiss baby...I guess you can say I am very much a girly girl....


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, it has been a while since I have done an edit and posted it on the board. I had vowed not to do that. But I thought your wish was a valid one and worth a try. So here is my effort. Hope you like it.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

good work there old man..


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Beautiful work, Grayfish!  As always...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I kept looking at what I had done. It finally dawned on me what was wrong. Then there were two things wrong. Then three. So here is my revised version.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome edit Jack. 

nice capture SBB 

rosesm


----------

